# Overdue cat no sign of labor yet



## Bibi.Gazzaw (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a 3 year old blue Persian female. She is pregnant with her first litter and I am afraid she is overdue. Her mating lasted from March 22 till March 25. I calculated her gestation period as of her first mating date. She is eating normally, playing as usual - showing no sign of distress whatsoever. There is still no sign of milky discharge though her nipples are full. Two days ago she had a bit of mucus-like bloody discharge on her stool, but nothing since. I have three questions:

First, is there a chance that I miscalculated her gestation period due to difference between mating and conception time?

Second, Is this a sign of birth difficulty (am taking her to her vet tomorrow but I just need to know the opinion of someone who has had a similar experience). 

Third, is it a good idea to have the vet induce labor with a hormone injection?

Thanks a million


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya I just wondered why so late in mating her? 
I thought that after so many calls it isnt good for them and PYO etc?
3 years is a little late to start breeding her? 

I wouldnt use any form of inducing Unless she was in pain / had signs of distress or needing intervention. Im pretty sure my girl was a good few days over due and was fine!

Hope the vets goes well! :thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd pop her along to the vets as even taking the later date she is on day 73 and that's a bit late. SHe may need some help.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am not sure they can use oxytocyn to get things going unless she is already at the start of labour and her cervix is open, so it may mean a caesar, but that could be wrong. If she is fine in herself, thats the main thing. I hope everything goes OK at the vet.



Taylorbaby said:


> Hiya I just wondered why so late in mating her?
> I thought that after so many calls it isnt good for them and PYO etc?


Just proves that isn't true in all cases then doesn't it!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Hiya I just wondered why so late in mating her?
> I thought that after so many calls it isnt good for them and PYO etc?
> 3 years is a little late to start breeding her?
> 
> ...


Sorry but thats not totally correct but then Im only going on my own experiences.

I have a few chinnie queens that have never been bred from and to date none of them have developed a pyo. One of my girls had her first litter of four babies at nearly four years old with no problems whatsoever.

If queens are going to develop a pyo they are just as much at risk of getting it when they have been mated, possibly more.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Angeli said:


> Sorry but thats not totally correct but then Im only going on my own experiences.
> 
> I have a few chinnie queens that have never been bred from and to date none of them have developed a pyo. One of my girls had her first litter of four babies at nearly four years old with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> If queens are going to develop a pyo they are just as much at risk of getting it when they have been mated, possibly more.


Hiya I never said it was fact I was asking a Question as I was told that If left Queens can die if they keep calling so I am only going on what I have been told!

I was also told that you shouldnt leave them to breed late and they should be breed around the year plus mark due to their bodies changing when they get older so more chance of becoming ill?

Just going on what I have been told by some breeders so I can only go on their advice really!

Obviously it isnt the case so thanks for letting me know! 

Makes me a feel a bit better actually knowing that I could leave my girl to call a few more times if she was too young to breed


----------

